# No Hot water during warm weather days



## Pacman45 (8 mo ago)

I have a 4-zone Crown Boiler that feeds hot water baseboard heat to 3 zones and a hot water storage tank. In the winter and on cold days, there is no end to hot water that our 70-gallon storage tank provides. Now that we're into warmer weather, it seems the boiler has taken a vacation and doesn't keep the hot water tank hot. When I checked this morning, the boiler water tank temperature was 70°F. When I set one of the room thermostats to 80°F, the boiler kicked on and heated the room to 80° and generated some hot water in the storage tank to boot. When the room temperature was satisfied, the boiler kicked off. I lowered the thermostat back down to 70°F and took a long shower. The hot water lasted, but when I got out of the shower and checked the boiler, it was quiet and the feed/return pipes to the hot water heater were cool. Is it possible that the zone valve for the hot water tank,, though opening and closing in response to calls for heat, is not signaling the boiler to circulate hot water and maintain a minimum temperature in its boiler tank? But if another zone calls for heat, then heat is sent to the storage tank strictly as a byproduct of the other call for heat?


----------

